# WTB Longines 19.75N crown wheel



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

*WTB Longines 19.75N crown wheel*


View Advert


Hello, I need a *crown wheel for a Longines 19.75N*. Doesn't have to be NOS but must be undamaged, obviously.

I'm pretty sure that the wheel from a few other movements will also fit...




*Advertiser*

gimli



*Date*

01/04/18



*Price or Trade Value*

£1.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

